# weird noise when flying



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lately I noticed when Hank flies she makes almost a squeaky wheel noise
She's never done this before as far as I know. Does anyone else's tiel do this?
It kind of sounds like like when a pigeon flies away


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I've heard that occasionally over here.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmmm, the only time any of mine made a noise was when Hershey had a slight respiratory issue. I'd get her checked at the vet just in case. Hershey was given two weeks of corticosteroids and she was fine.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Is it a noise she's making, or is it coming from her wings? When Munchkin has a flight feather coming loose, the air sliding through the gap will make a sort of whistle noise as she flies.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea its sort of a squeaky whistle noise type deal
I gave her a bath and its less noticeable so I'm thinking its more her wings


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

gabi's wings made that noise when she was molting her flight feathers. since they have came back in the noise has stopped. so i'd lean towards wings.


----------



## sdadawn (Mar 31, 2021)

urbandecayno5 said:


> Lately I noticed when Hank flies she makes almost a squeaky wheel noise
> She's never done this before as far as I know. Does anyone else's tiel do this?
> It kind of sounds like like when a pigeon flies away





urbandecayno5 said:


> Yea its sort of a squeaky whistle noise type deal
> I gave her a bath and its less noticeable so I'm thinking its more her wings


Mine just started that this week...he's 15 and has never done it before. Will try extra baths


----------

